# Trying to figure out a picture



## aggie04 (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone have any idea where these Germans are or what kind of tanks those are?







Thanks!


----------



## rgallant (Nov 20, 2009)

Tanks look like Czech 38T, as to where I am thinking Russia


----------



## piet (Nov 20, 2009)

rgallant said:


> Tanks look like Czech 38T, as to where I am thinking Russia



you are right about the panzers,


----------



## aggie04 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking Russia as well.


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, the soldiers' expressions alone suggest it's the Russian front!


----------



## aggie04 (Nov 20, 2009)

Any ideas on this one?






I think it kind of looks like an old fire truck or farm equipment of some kind.


----------



## piet (Nov 20, 2009)

German aircraft listening device( Luftwaffe)


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 20, 2009)

A search light.


----------



## aggie04 (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't seem to find anything like it. It looks too plain unsophisticated to be a listening device. I am not even sure what kind of troops those are.


----------



## piet (Nov 20, 2009)

This apparatus was called the Ringtrichterrichtungshoerer (or RRH) translates literally as "ring funnel direction hearer", or more accurately: "ring-horn acoustic direction detector".
The RRH could detect targets at distances from 5 to 12 km, depending on weather conditions, operator skill, and the size of the target formation. It gave a directional accuracy of about 2 degrees. 

It had a crew of three - traverse aimer on the left seat, elevation aimer on the right seat and a dial-reader/talker in the middle. The rolled-up material above the operators' heads could be unfurled to provide shelter. 

The curved things visible under the ring are the rear of the horns. 
your photo shows it on its transport cart

piet


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 20, 2009)

I stand corrected


----------



## aggie04 (Nov 20, 2009)

hmmm...is this an earlier version that I have?


----------



## aggie04 (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow y'all are fast. What about this one (I think its a Ford GPW in France):


----------



## piet (Nov 20, 2009)

aggie04 said:


> hmmm...is this an earlier version that I have?



its the same model,


----------



## aggie04 (Nov 20, 2009)

very interesting....figuring out some of these obscure pictures it like playing detective.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2009)

aggie04 said:


> Wow y'all are fast. What about this one (I think its a Ford GPW in France):


This is more likely a Willys MB, a clue would be the large gas tank under the driver's seat...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2009)

The 'Jeep' is either a Ford or Willys, and I'd say the location is France or Belgium, judging by the style of dress of the civilians and the architecture, possibly early Autumn 1944. The uniforms of the US troops suggest they are _possibly_ Airborne, although the helmet staps don't support this.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm thinking its in Italy.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2009)

Could be Chris. That was my first thought, and the guy with the brimmed hat would support that, although the houses look a bit more French/Belgian than Italian.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm basing it on probably a rather unscientific, stupid premise that with the coats and light jackets it could be Italy just for the fact that the one fall/winter the Allies spent in Europe I believe was rather cold and snowy. Italy they spent at least 2 fall/winters.

That and all the crosses in the windows.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2009)

I think you're probably right Chris, and good reasoning! The civilian clothing, and the facial features, look more Italian than northern Europe, I'll admit.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

How about this for a thought. South West coast of England, specifically South Devon prior to the invasion. That whole area was boxed off in preparation to the Normandy landings. My reasoning is that the buildings look similar to that part of Devon and the men standing round in cloth hats and ties. Alternatively, it could be Normandy following the invasion.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 25, 2009)

Staged photo by the OSS (pre-CIA). They also bugged the doorknobs and lugnuts on that jeep.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2009)

oh, oh...wait...I see the microphone!!!!


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

Can anyone zoom in on the signpost in the background?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 26, 2009)

Just tried that but picture resolution is not fine enough


----------

